

The Potential Upside to a Technology Bubble - brandonlipman
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/07/the-potential-upside-to-a-technology-bubble/

======
imjk
He's not really talking about a bubble but the aftermath of a burst bubble,
which he really doesn't get to until the last section. And yes, there are lots
of upsides to a bursting bubble. A lot of the unnecessary noise fades,
advertising rates drop, valuations return to normal, and you weed out a lot of
the people who are involved just for the money.

------
brandonlipman
I would love to hear everyones thoughts.

------
tyang
Good post Brandon.

imjk - Not sure Brandon chose the title. Usually the editors do that.

